# Samsung UE40B6000



## Barney Stinson (3. Januar 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

wir haben hier ein Angebot für den oben genannten LED TV...

LED TV UE40B6000 Fernseher von Samsung Januar 2010

Ich möchte ihn zum Xbox 360 zocken, TV und HD Material schauen nutzen.

999€ soll er bei uns kosten. Was sagt ihr zu dem TV?!

MfG Barney


----------



## tobi757 (3. Januar 2010)

Also in diesem Test hier steht, das das Teil mehr ein Designgerät ist, aber da hat er auch 1300€ gekostet  

Samsung UE40B6000: flacher und preiswerter LCD-TV | Testbericht Seite 4 | TV & Home Entertainment | CNET.de


----------



## Barney Stinson (3. Januar 2010)

Okay, danke für den Link...
Hat den vielleicht jemand selbst zu hause stehen und kann mir seine Erfahrungen berichten?


----------



## Malkav85 (3. Januar 2010)

LED ist so ne Sache. Hat noch ein paar Kinderkrankheiten. Wenn du das Geld hast, warum nicht. 

Ansonsten reicht auch ein günstigerer LCD TV


----------



## tobi757 (3. Januar 2010)

Also das hört sich jetzt sicher blöd an, aber ich habe mir letzens auch erst einen Fernseher geholt, zwar nur 37", aber naja. Ich kenne jemanden der nen eigenen Laden hat. Der hat nen eigenen Laden und hat mir nen guten Preis gemacht, und naja dann hat er mir mal die Unterschiede zwischen LCD Plasma und LED erklärt. LED ist fast genauso von der Bildqualität her wie LCD. Er meinte, das die Hersteller einfach nur ne neue Technik rausbringen wollen die sie dann teurer verkaufen können. Genauso ist das mit 600Hz-Technologie usw. Das sieht man sowieso nicht. Hab mich für einen Toshiba 37 XV 636 D entschieden, weil der ein gutes Gesamtpaket für mein Budget geboten hat


----------



## Barney Stinson (3. Januar 2010)

Ich schau mir das Teil mal vor Ort an und werd mal sehen, wie ich mich entscheide...
Werd euch definitiv Bericht erstatten, wenn´s soweit ist


----------



## v3rtex (3. Januar 2010)

Den 40" Zoll habe ich zwar nicht, jedoch den kleinen Bruder UE32B6000 als TV-Gerät bei mir zuhause.

Ich nutze es regelmäßig für Bluray Filme als 3. PC Monitor über HDMI, XBox360 Spiele über VGA (erste Revision der 360) und für DVB-S2.
Vom Umstieg meines "alten" 32" Sony Bravia auf den neuen LED hat sich für mich in Sachen Bildqualität absolut gelohnt.
600hz braucht wirklich niemand, die 100Hz Motion Plus sind jedoch schon beeindruckend in verbindung mit High Quality Material.
Ein wichtiges Argument war für mich noch eine 24Hz unterstützung für "echtes" Bluray Material, die aber hier gegeben ist.


Bin sehr zufrieden mit dem Gerät und würde es mir jederzeit wieder kaufen.


----------



## Eol_Ruin (4. Januar 2010)

tobi757 schrieb:


> hat er mir mal die Unterschiede zwischen LCD Plasma und LED erklärt.



Was is denn bitte der Unterschied zwischen LCD und LED? (auf TV-Schirme bezigen mein ich) 

"LED"-TVs sind genause LCD-Schirme - nur halt mit einer LED-Hintergrundbeleuchtung. 

Und wenn du mal einen richtig guten Blu-Ray-Film mit einem 200Hz-LCD gesehen hast dann wird dir der Unterschied zu einem "normalen" LCd sofort auffallen.


----------



## rytme (4. Januar 2010)

Jeder der sich schonmal nen TV mit 200Hz Technik im Handel angeschaut hat, sieht sofort, dass das Bild um einiges Flüssiger wirkt. Leider sind die Dinger noch ziemlich teuer


----------



## tobi757 (4. Januar 2010)

Ich habe auch nicht von 200 Hertz gesprochen, sondern von 600Hz 

Und die Bildquali ändert sich schon bisschen wenn man ne andere Hintergrundbeleuchtung hat.


----------



## Eol_Ruin (4. Januar 2010)

tobi757 schrieb:


> Und die Bildquali ändert sich schon bisschen wenn man ne andere Hintergrundbeleuchtung hat.



Das hat ja keiner bestritten.
*
*klugscheiß mode ON** 

Nur hast du etwas von "Unterschied zwischen LCD & LED-TVs" geschrieben.

LED-TVs sind aber LCD-TVs - nur halt mit LED-Backlight.
Also ist der obige Satz nicht ganz korrekt.

Das wäre so wie wenn du geschrieben hättest:
"Unterschied zwischen einem Auto und einem PKW"
Das sind BEIDES Autos.

Was anderes wäre gewesen wenn du geschrieben hättest:
"Unterschied zwischen CCFL-LCDs und LED-LCDs"

**klugscheiß mode OFF**


----------



## Fr33dom (4. Januar 2010)

Noch dazu wird die Bildqualität durch die LED's im Samsung nicht verbessert 

Schließlich musst du noch unterscheiden:

Edge LED: Nur am Rand LED's => Nur Stromverbrauchsvorteil
LED's über die ganze Bildfläche => Bessere Ausleuchtung + Stromverbr.vorteil, + ( kostet wieder mehr ) Local Dimming => Besserer Kontrast

=> Beim Samsung also KEIN wirklicher Vorteil

Dann musst du unterscheiden:

Weiße LED's: Keine verbesserter Farbraum, daher kein besseres Bild
RGB LED's: Besserer Farbraum, besseres Bild

=> Beim Samsung also KEIN wirklicher Vorteil


----------



## vmark (5. Januar 2010)

Hallo

Habe den oben angegebenen LED TV seit 6 Monaten und bin immer noch begeistert.
Ist mein 6.Flachbildfernseher,immer von Samsung und nie eine Billigmodell und ich muß sagen die Bildqualität hat sich immer gebessert.
Besonders der LED hat richtig satte Farben und schwarz ist auch schwarz und nicht dunkel grau.Habe damals noch 1600 bezahlt.
Blue rays sind gestochen scharf und auch die PS3 macht super Bild.
Einzig der Sound ist nicht so der Hammer aber bei 2.9 cm tiefe kann man da auch nicht viel erwarten.


----------



## Fr33dom (5. Januar 2010)

Hiho,

niemand hat bewzeifelt, dass der Samsung keine gute Bildqualität hat. Aber die Bildqualität ist nicht der LED-Beleuchtung geschuldet.

Samsung LE40B650 Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland

Der hier hat die CRT-Beleuchtung, und hat ebenfalls sehr gute Bildqualität - nicht umsonst führt er die geizhals.at - Liste an.

Ich habe einen Kumpel der den 650er besitzt und die Bildqualität ist wirklich fein.

Man zahlt also die Mehreuros nur für das schlankere Design.


----------



## Wannseesprinter (5. Januar 2010)

Hallo miteinander,

vorab möchte ich mich als UE37B6000-Besitzer outen. Ich besitze den Flachmann seit einigen Wochen und habe ihn zum Preis beim Elektromarkt um die Ecke bekommen, wie er auf Seite 1 für die 40 Zoll-Variante gelistet ist. Ein 37 Zöller reicht in meinem Fall vollkommen aus, eine größere Flimmerkiste wäre technisch bei mir nicht möglich, da der Wohnzimmerschrankauslass 94 Zentimeter in der Breite beträgt  Die B6000-Reihe ist mittlerweile so günstig, weil die neueren B7000 und B8000 von oben drücken und langsam eine herrschende Marktpräsenz möchten.

Zur dahinter steckenden LED-Technik: Ich hatte zuvor einen konventionellen LCD TV von Samsung mit 32 Zoll Bilddiagonale. Die Ausleuchtung der LED-Backlights im Vergleich zu den gewöhnlichen LCDs ist ein sehr gut zu erkennender Unterschied. 

Dass der Schwarzton bei LED-TVs hervorragender zu Geltung kommt (nimmt man meinen Vergleich als Referenz) und die anderen Farben somit natürlicher wahrgenommen werden, die nicht so leistungshungrige Technologie in Kombination mit der enorm flachen Bauweise und weniger Abwärme einen besseren Auftritt hat, als die "normalen" LCDs, dürfte nur eine kleine Aufzählung sein, die zum Kauf eines Flachmanns anregt. 

Sicherlich steckt hinter dieser Technologie noch sehr viel Spielraum nach oben, die LED-Fernseher von Samsung zum Beispiel lassen sich mit Leichtigkeit - sollte es erwähnenswerte Änderungen/Verbesserungen gegeben haben - via USB mit einem frischen Firmware Update auf den neuesten Stand bringen. Samsung hält sich in dieser Beziehung leider mit einem Changelog (einer Auflistung der Veränderungen) dieser  Updates noch sehr zurück. Man kann also nur mutmaßen, ob das Update jetzt die Funktion/Darstellung verbessert und verschlimmert hat. 

Andere Benutzer berichten nach einem Firmware Update zum Beispiel (im Heimkino-Forum), dass die Empfangsqualität des integrierten DVBt-Receivers um etwa 20% verbessert worden sein soll, andere wiederum berichten von sogenannten "Flashlights" bei sehr dunklen Bildbereichen. Updates können problemlos rückgängig gemacht werden, sollte man nicht zum gewünschten Ergebnis gekommen sein. Das nur ausgiebig am Rande erwähnt.

Als Fazit kann ich nur noch hinterlassen, dass ihr euch keinen Fehlgriff geleistet habt, solltet ihr zu einem LED-TV gegriffen haben. Die Technik ist mittlerweile soweit für den Markt ausgereift, dass die nennenswerten Vorteile sehr deutlich werden. Wie schon erwähnt: Platz nach oben ist bei LCD-TVs mit normaler Hintergrundbeleuchtung zu Beginn der Markteinführung auch gewesen


----------

